# Need Assistance: F0 Apistogramma Cacatuoides Eggs Status.



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

As title states, I need some expert guidance on the health of my new eggs.

Background story [Skip this to avoid a long read];
I originally had a harem of a Male and two Females. 
Last week (04.21.2014), I woke up to see one of the females dead in the middle of the aquarium. 
I conducted an in-depth autopsy; however, found no signs - cause of death.
Water levels were pristine and no odd behaviour. (0 Ammonia, 0 Nitrite, 0 Nitrate, 6.5 pH, 80 degrees)

I wanted to get them to breed. This brings me to today. I conducted a 50% water change of cold water set at 20 Celcius.
Bringing my water temperature from 28 Celcius to 25 Celcius.
Fed tonnes of Live Fruit Flies. 
Noticed my female acting funny and suddenly turning a bright yellow with distinct black markings. Basically she changed into her breeding skirt. 
She went in and out of her cave every 45 seconds.

I was curius so I took pictures, blind.
The cave entrance is facing the wall. 
Hard to glance with a flash light. 
I took some pictures, horrible but best I could, and found eggs. 
Roughly, 50 eggs on one side of the wall. 
There may be more because I can't see the top and to the sides. 
I just counted 50 on the back wall.
The cave is two very small flowerpot saucers silicones together.
Planted in my substrate at about 15 degree angle [The saucers are not level with the substrate because of my preference to hide it from plain site]
The cave entrance was sanded out with a sanding disk and power drill.
Basically a half circle is created, just enough for the females to swim through sideways.

Spent hours researching what 'color' or 'shade' the eggs need to be.
However, it is hard to see if they have been laid by the current female or the passed female.
Are they fertilized?
I see one egg that has a black dot, does that mean they will be wigglers soon?

My apisto's are still young and growing.
Less than a year old. 
I know they will probably fail this time around. 
But, I need to know if this will be a successful batch as I need to start getting microworm cultures and fry tanks ready and cycled.

Long post, but it's better to give more information needed than to give none.
Hopefully. 

Thanks for chipping in and investing in the long read. 
All of my posts are usually long. 
Don't blame me.


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

By the way, I can try to get clearer pictures if you need.
That is the best I can do at this time.

I have videos of the the pair on my youtube channel.
Apisto Cacatuoides Male
Apisto Cacatuoides Female

If you need anything else. 
Feel free to PM.
Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey, I am no expert with the status of eggs but I have successfully raised a few broods of Apistogramma. If both members of the pair are young and have not had a brood yet, you may have unfertilized eggs or either the female or male may end up eating the fry. If the female is experienced and it is the male's first brood you may have a chance of getting fry and successfully raising them up with the parents(this has been my experience).
Don't worry about a separate fry tank right now since you can raise the fry together with the parents, this will be good experience for the parents...to teach them to raise fry. As for the food; do you have microworm cultures right now? If you do you are good to go if not you can just hatch some baby brine shrimp and feed them that(I can give you some eggs if you like). You do have at least a few days until you can feed them anyway(if the eggs hatch), and it will be 2-3 days after they turn free swimming until they are big enough to eat baby brine shrimp. You can feed them vinegar eels till then(I have an extra culture of that too that I can give you).


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you for the reply.
This is the first time I have ever witnesed a breeding ritual.
I guess, I'll just check on the eggs once a day to see how they are doing.

In the pictures, they do look brown/tan in color.
According to additional research, they might be fertilized. 

Right now, the male is just on his side of the tank and the female is on her side of the tank just gaurding the cave and eggs. 

The 20G Long only has them in there right now as it is a breeding tank.
So far, I trained them to come out whenever I approach the tank or tap on the glass. Plus they feed from the surface now. 
It is great.

I might have to take you up on your offer for the cultures.
Never had any cultures before except for blackworms.
I guess its another thing to read up on today.

Thanks again for the help.
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

No problem. Vinegar eels are about the easiest and maintenance free culture you can keep. You can leave it alone for months, do nothing with it and they will be fine and keep reproducing. You do eventually have to split the culture though, which is very simple and quick to do. Hatching baby brine shrimp is easy too. Let me know if you want them.


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

At the first sign of wigglers, I will be PMing you.
I still don't know if they are viable eggs. 
Although, my female is keeping my male away from her territory. 
Fun to watch.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok, I wish you luck. It is fun raising your first brood. Especially when the offspring turn out better than the parents...like mine did 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------

